# Mobile Trading



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

So 3 weeks into mobile trading and after heavily investing into training from Daisy Rollo,marketing and the best kit possible together with full research into legal restrictions.I am registered, insured and legal.

I build up a round based on great espresso based drinks, get mentioned in websites by locals property owners wishing to use the business as a draw for drawing in wealthy individuals.

However today I had a visit from an aggressive, unshaven, dirty individual who turns out to be a local councillor!! he threatens me about parking restrictions and banning me from a "certain"parish. I later get an appology for his behaviour and It turns a large local business is upset about me providing an artisan service at competitive prices and not using bean-cup!!

The coffee revolution still has a way to go!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sure does!

Well done on getting street legal for starters

The local councillor may be one of the easier people to deal with.

It's not uncommon for sabotage attempts to be made against mobile traders (particularly those who rely on a water or power source)

Be prepared for access to be blocked on occasion to a favoured spot and have a contingency in place

At least you've ruffled feathers and have been noticed for your efforts so far.

Good choice of trainer too


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Glenn,

Thanks mate, yes we have a couple of quality trainers here and Daisy rocks!!

I am completely self sufficient and already have customers being vocal on twitter!

I know the competitions suppliers and they refused to buy an espresso machine or training as, quote " they will pay no matter what they get!"

However Karma works and within 30m mins at my new location I get booked for a 3 day festival!! lmao!!

Unfortunately The days of European street cafes in parts of our country are decades off


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Keep up the good work!! Really inspiring to hear of a mobile business beating the big boys in quality, and spreading the word.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Way to go! If I were you I'd name and shame the shop trying to oust you - it's only fair


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

I won't lower myself to their level, as thay aren't even a coffee name!! just local guys siting on the council.

Lee Wardle has been a big support and a positive voice and is well aware of the insetstuous nature of the cafe business down here. I will still voclise the two other quality names in espresso here in North Devon. In my humble opinion these are the Boston tea party and Wild Thyme.

I will eak my way through trying to change North Devon one Espresso at a time

Keep the faith


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your problems. There appears to be a major issue here - elected councillors are in post (allegedly) to determine their Council's policy. They are NOT there to act as enforcers of any policy of their council - that is the role of the relevant professionals. If this guy thought that any of your actions were infringing council policy then his correct action would have been to raise it with the relevant council employed staff - NOT to act as some sort of Caped Crusader on his own initiative. The fact that he was acting on behalf of one commercial interest against another exacerbates his unacceptable conduct, and at worst could be an indication of some underlying corruption. It would appear from what you have said that he has clearly breached the Code of Conduct that will apply to him. It would be open to you, if you wished, to make a request that his behaviour is investigated by the Standards Committee.

Of course, in the real world, you may choose not pursue this on the basis that it might just further inflame a situation that you already have under control. But if problems persist, then perhaps a short sharp warning shot might be needed.

But, most of all, congratulations on the success of your early trading. Long may it continue for you.

EDIT: Just read your later post and it appears that the 'councillor' might actually have some involvement in the rival business? If that's the case I would be even more inclined to go straight for the formal route.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Guys,

It was one sided toward me realy... he was obviously woken from sleep by the main trader on the sea front hence the dirty and susheveled appearance. When he rudely and aggresively started on me, I politely asked him if he was a parking warden and if so why he wasn't in uniform, he was aghast. Then when I informed him that I was in compliance with the Pedlars act 1871 and the LG (MPA) 1982 he went in to a flat spin!!

He then fell back on some local parking restrictions which legally just made it untenable for me to remain depsite the local residents and visitors wishes.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Good on you Swifty! Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Cheers geezer,

You know the pain!! Karma doeas in fact work, I was at my new spot for about 3 Hrs and got booked for a 3 day arts event!! lmao


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I can vouch for Swifty's coffee! Seriously good!

It's so nice to meet someone who does everything well, and gives it (to add a cliche here) 110% (!) In a world of washed-out, lack-lustre and poor quality coffee Volks Cafe is such a breath of fresh air!

Lee


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Lee,

Cheers Dude, the cheque is in the post....just don't try and cash lt!! lol


----------



## Mr8ean (May 8, 2011)

I may have missed it, but you haven't said where you're located, twitter name, blog address etc.

I'd be interested to follow your story.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Well a quick update,

Today not to be bullied I turned up at Instow for my reglation legal hours trading. Being legal, insured and registered I though stuff being subtle, buying milk from the "competition" and all that tosh. I even popeed up my corporate flag 4 meters away from the Van on the Beach.

The "competition" drove past, incenced he called Christie estate who own the beach and tells them of his displeasure. A Christies lachie is sent down and interupts me in the middle of serving a customer asking me to take down the flag! I tell him politely but firmly that once I have served my customers I will deal with him.

He very carefully tells me that he has no issue with my legal trading but that the flag on his estates beach has had a complaint and he wishes me to take it down. I reply that as it is a private beach I will aquiese, however warn him of being a mouthpiece in a clear case of bullying.

So far from being put off I am determined to legally take care of my loyal customers there and to hell with any attempts to apease "him"

My website is

http://www.volkscafe.co.uk

@volkscafedevon

Swifty:act-up:


----------

